# What is an Owner Handler Qualifying Series?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It is a Field Trial Qualifying Stake in which only the Owner can handle the dog. (No professional handlers.) ON my way to watch the second series of an O/H Q right now.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There can be professional handlers but they can only handle their own dogs. Our club held one this past spring before our HT, it was a lot of fun! We had an entry of about 40 dogs. Lots of people running it as their first FT. I ran Slater and he picked up the first two birds of the land triple so he is officially a field trial golden (hahahahaha).


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I was debating about it. It's up in Fairbanks. A 7 hour drive. Combined with a double header hunt test, it might be worth the drive. June 2 is the entry deadline. Right now there are only 3 dogs signed up for it. With a dog that only runs clear view doubles accurately, rarely a short triple, do you think it would be worth it to try it? Since I'm there anyway? It's $85 to run it...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> With a dog that only runs clear view doubles accurately, rarely a short triple, do you think it would be worth it to try it? Since I'm there anyway? It's $85 to run it...


No. You have to pick up triples and run blinds to complete a qual. It's like a master test on steroids.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> No. You have to pick up triples and run blinds to complete a qual. It's like a master test on steroids.


What a perfect description!

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

love that description Anney!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> No. You have to pick up triples and run blinds to complete a qual. It's like a master test on steroids.


LOL!

Anney, love the sig pic.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So were they thinking that they would possibly draw people from a master test into possibly doing a qualifying? I've never seen it together at another hunt test before. It's the only one this year here like that. If that's the idea, I think it's a good one.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I suspect that's their thought. Once in a while around here you'll see one with the MH stake.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> So were they thinking that they would possibly draw people from a master test into possibly doing a qualifying? I've never seen it together at another hunt test before. It's the only one this year here like that. If that's the idea, I think it's a good one.


It might be a nice way to try out a Qual since the Pro's aren't there with a truck full of dogs. There is usually a O/H Qual and Derby that would start today that is fairly close, about 4.5 hours away. The Qual starts on Friday then there is a single Master test and double Senior and Junior tests over the week-end. This year with the Master National on the West Coast they are running a double Master instead to give everyone another chance to qualify for it.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Holly,
Are you thinking of running a qualifying?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Holly,
> Are you thinking of running a qualifying?


More like dreaming about it. 
Master is more than a big enough bite for us right now.


However, if she is running well in the fall of 2016 we might take a trip down to NorCal for the National, especially if there is a MH test we could enter too. The triathlete thing is also interesting.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> So were they thinking that they would possibly draw people from a master test into possibly doing a qualifying? I've never seen it together at another hunt test before. It's the only one this year here like that. If that's the idea, I think it's a good one.


 
We do it to give the people who have titled Master Dogs another option to pursue rather than chasing Master National passes. Thus far it has been a very well recieved change.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hope it also draws the junior and senior hunt test people over to watch. The division between field trial and hunt test people seems pretty defined. You either run one or the other, rarely both. It was very interesting watching Jackie Mertens run a 22 month old girl in the qualifying at national last year. I believe she placed 4th. Pretty cool for such a young dog. Does anyone know if Jackie trains her dogs herself or uses a pro? Just curious.


----------

